# best ps3 games?



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

We just got a new Playstation 3 and I'm interested in knowing what you guys consider the best games! My fiance and I will both be playing... I'm mostly just looking for some games that I might like also... I'm sure he won't have any problem finding games that he likes lol. So.... any input would be appreciated!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

MIDNIGHT CLUB came out a while agO but I LOVE racing games ... this one is my favorite cept I spend for ever hooking up my cars ...
Can't make up my mind on colors, print, even what to put on the license plate takes thought hahahaha ...... but anyway you can race people online too ...


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

Call of Duty Modern warefare 2


heck, any of the call of duty games


----------



## boy (Jan 3, 2010)

echs332000 said:


> Call of Duty Modern warefare 2
> 
> heck, any of the call of duty games


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

echs332000 said:


> Call of Duty Modern warefare 2
> 
> heck, any of the call of duty games


GET IT and then him and Adam can play together online!!!


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

i play online...im on about every night if im not too tired


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Call of duty modern warfare 2, good game I got so good I had to quit playing it online


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

call of duty...fifa 2010...tekken .....


----------



## Notnice (Oct 20, 2009)

I was waiting on a thread like this. First u have to tell us what u are into. me I like roleplaying games, first person shooters, and racing games. u and ur other may not like those at all so suggesting one may be a moot point. if u dont know what games u may like I would suggest getting a blockbuster card, renting is way cheeper that buying. Or u could start with and everybody game like rachet & clank- that game is way too fun. 


also we should get a list going of Psn id's 
Mine is Not2Nice


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

all i got 2 say IS


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

what is this PS3 you speak of? I've only heard of XBOX 360...hmm...must be one of those come and gone Video systems like DreamCast


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

My psn us frshprince11111


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Assassin's Creed II.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Notnice said:


> I was waiting on a thread like this. First u have to tell us what u are into. me I like roleplaying games, first person shooters, and racing games. u and ur other may not like those at all so suggesting one may be a moot point. if u dont know what games u may like I would suggest getting a blockbuster card, renting is way cheeper that buying. Or u could start with and everybody game like rachet & clank- that game is way too fun.
> 
> also we should get a list going of Psn id's
> Mine is Not2Nice


I like roleplaying games mostly, but shooting games are okay too... i'm pretty open but i don't like to play sports games AT ALL.

the fiance just bought me the first ratchet and clank today i'm so excited! i played the demo first and really liked it so whoohoo!
Right now we own Army of TWO 40th day and he plays that, he gets mad at me cuz i'm not very good at it.
we also have Borderlands which both of us rrealllyyyy like and play together all the time. 
and now i have ratchet and clank too lol.

Call of Duty, i dunno it seems like it's not really my type of game lmao.

our ID is rennert9
or at least, i think it is  hahha


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Czar said:


> all i got 2 say IS


Please I'm video gamed to death ... is Xbox360 my son is addicted stays on C.O.D all night online arguing with people in other states!! him and his little crew I think consists of classmates, cousins, and my BROTHER~!

And the man is on Ps3 ..... C.O.D ......... ALLLLLL Night ........

I can't get away from * their on the roof * aw man they shot him in head* watch it for that sniper* and a few choice words ...... yO ~!!!


----------



## Notnice (Oct 20, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> I like roleplaying games mostly, but shooting games are okay too... i'm pretty open but i don't like to play sports games AT ALL.
> 
> the fiance just bought me the first ratchet and clank today i'm so excited! i played the demo first and really liked it so whoohoo!
> Right now we own Army of TWO 40th day and he plays that, he gets mad at me cuz i'm not very good at it.
> ...


Borderlands was a great game, a little crappy on the ending but none the less. If ur into role playing games the new final fantasy is supposed to deliver. Army of 2= I didn't care for the 1st one or the demo for the new one, but ill still rent it and give it a shot.

Don't even get me started on Cod:mw2 I played the shizz out of that game. my best round was 45-10 in ground war, it was epic. lost way too much of my life over Christmas, was on vacation and did literally nothing but play that game and hang with my pup .

and Czar-lets not turn this into a X-bloc v. Ps3 thread please. some how they all ways do though


----------



## B.Mamba (Jan 20, 2010)

boy said:


> :goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


Got rid of my COD MW2 went back to MW an WaW. But im a 360 guy.Oh yeah, My dog loves gears of war 2 

Edit: To the OP, i do not own a PS3 but i hear that alot of people that do own one like's God of war? But i suggest renting a few an whatever is to your liking, buy.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*behind...*

I had an atari once and our favorite game the the chicken crossing the road game. where you had to dodge the cars.. we laughed our butts off!:clap:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


yeah, borderlands is fun. i think we're going to get CoD or whatever (-____-) lol, but i also got a ratchet and clank game yesterday so ima play that for a bit 

the fiance is lame, he thinks its not worth it to rent games cuz its like 8 dollars to rent a game and he thinks thats ridiculous and i should just demo or buy it. hes lame ima kick his booty. haha


----------



## Notnice (Oct 20, 2009)

well its 8 for a game u may not like or 60. or there are services like gamefly which for 15 a month u get all the games u can play ( 1 at a time ) and no latte fees. i think ill probly do that next, cause after i beat them i dont really play them anymore. well except for the Cod


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Czar said:


> all i got 2 say IS


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

I trade my ps3 off long ago for a 360...much better...lol...imho


----------



## Notnice (Oct 20, 2009)

So I took the plunge and signed up for gamefly, and I will be sending u folks an add request today . the gamefly is 9 for the 1st month then 15 after that. if i rent 2 games a month if pays for it self.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

as far as buying games.. i usually wait till its been out a little bit and buy it used.. i had found the $80 Hardened Edition of COD MW2 for $50 .. so i bought that


----------

